# Jason Fischer 3N



## Achamore (Sep 20, 2016)

Bought from Orchids Limited several years ago. The plant has never been happy, and I can't recall it ever blooming for me before. So I was very surprised and delighted to see the spike developing.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice one Don! 

May you not have rot problems with it.


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice. I hope it will grow better for you from now on.


----------



## eteson (Sep 20, 2016)

very nice,
What is the NS?


----------



## Achamore (Sep 20, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance, what is "NS"..?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2016)

NS = Natural Spread. the natural distance between the extant parts of the bloom; in this case horizontal and vertical, not stretching out any part.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks like a happy plant now. It is a very nice flower.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice. I got one of these as well, your flower is munch better! Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful color and shape. Perhaps it's worth the wait.
I have a 3N or two that are taking more than enough time
to bloom, so maybe there's hope for mine if I have the
patience.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 21, 2016)

Why do we feel we must use acronyms so often? Is it all that painful to type out full words? Natural Spread is a lovely phrase. NS means zip to me..! 

The natural spread is 92mm.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2016)

superb colour


----------



## Achamore (Sep 21, 2016)

And just a wee break in the colour on the pouch. Maybe due to the 3N...?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2016)

Yep.
NS is a very common acronym to USA orchid enthusiasts.


----------



## eteson (Sep 21, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Why do we feel we must use acronyms so often? Is it all that painful to type out full words? Natural Spread is a lovely phrase. NS means zip to me..!
> 
> The natural spread is 92mm.



Ouch! Touchee. Thanks.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 21, 2016)

Achamore said:


> The natural spread is 92mm.



Good size!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 26, 2016)

What a color!!! Beautiful, congrats.

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Achamore (Sep 28, 2016)

Just received a Jason Fischer 4N from Orchids Limited, by post from Germany (where it is easier to ship to from outside the EC). Small size, so probably at least a year if not 2 or 3 before I can hope to see a bloom, but I'm glad it isn't a 3N, as I will be able to compare the two. Just have to be patient..!


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2016)

I just came back to look at the bloom again. It gets more
lovely every time I see it. Fantastic photos as well, Don.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 30, 2016)

abax said:


> I just came back to look at the bloom again. It gets more
> lovely every time I see it. Fantastic photos as well, Don.



It is a good looking one isn't it..? :clap:


----------



## eaborne (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

